# DELAY CRITICAL SKILLS VISA, RELATIVES AND STYDY VISA



## Winner86 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi All,

I applied for a critical skills Visa and relative visa for my familly since 5th October 2020 at the embassy of South Africa in Ivory Coast.
I went there two times in order to know the progress of our folders, but the embassy told me to wait for their call.
I got an contract employment in SA and I already resign from my current job Ivory Coast.
The silence of the embassy is very stressfully and for my first time I can say that it is not an easy process to work in South Africa.
Could you advise me about the delay of treatment?
Is there any solution to know the statut of your application online?
Your comments and advise will be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------

